# Topaz price



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,just an idea on price please of 5L if anyone has bought it??


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

I think I paid £30 all in


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

£19 from my rep.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

ardenvxr said:


> I think I paid £30 all in





Toto said:


> £19 from my rep.


Now there's a price difference if I ever saw one!:doublesho

That's the downside to "reps, making their prices up, with a rough guide"


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I didn't just buy that but I get a receipt with everything iam a business.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Yea, this makes sense, but still a big difference in price even if you did buy loads and he bought the one item


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

£28 inc delivery


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

m500dpp said:


> £28 inc delivery


Ebay??


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

is it just me thats put off using autosmart by all the price muddle

sure if someone is spending 5k a month i know they will get a better deal than me , but no 2 people seem to get the same price lol

good products..just hard work getting some imo


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

think I paid 15-19 for platinum mate


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

Toto said:


> £19 from my rep.


is that plus VAT or including

I paid £31 including VAT


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Ill have to check my bill mate I bought over a dozen items all added up total then vat added on total bill mate.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Im sure it's roughly 25 minus vat. Toto im sure buys a fair bit plus maybe introductory price. They are for trade hence the pricing structure depends on what you buy. Only recently have they had public so down to rep what he charges best plan get on his good side, meet him at a stop he already does if he is coming out his way will charge for doing so.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

> Ebay??


nope http://www.waxyclean.co.uk/autosmart-topaz-the-first-hybrid-car-polish.html

where in east sussex are you, I am in Newick........


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Interested to know this as I tried a sample of Topaz and am now really tempted to get some in for the wifes shopping trolley and other rels cars ....

So 5L of Tardis + 5L of Topaz should be under £50 I guess ?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Can anyone tell me much Tango and detail spray is?? 5L of each


----------



## dan_h (Apr 5, 2014)

I paid £15 for wax detailing spray with a free spray bottle


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

tango £9 and wax detail £15 .


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Toto said:


> tango £9 and wax detail £15 .


How you getting such good deals?? my reps aren't up to much


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Toto said:


> tango £9 and wax detail £15 .


If you're only paying £9 for tango then the rep has got his pricing very wrong!!


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

always paid that :thumb:


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

I'm sure I paid £25 for tango and £20 for detail spray


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

I pay £2.50 ish per can I.e blast and so on but mechoil more expensive .


----------



## DUBNBASS (Jan 4, 2015)

For me topaz is 25 quid including vat


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought Tardis and Topaz, some spray and polish bottles and a couple of the 5L pump heads. It was just under £50 in total.


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

Toto said:


> I pay £2.50 ish per can Ie blast and do on but mechoil more expensive .


That is really good pricing. How much are the compounds, e.g. EVO etc?


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

smegal said:


> That is really good pricing. How much are the compounds, e.g. EVO etc?


Evo's not sure I think between £12 -£15.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Shhhhhh....


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Toto said:


> always paid that :thumb:


I smell bull****.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

jamesmut said:


> I smell bull****.


well remove your face from your backside mate problem solved.
I have no reason to lie :thumb:


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Toto said:


> I have no reason to lie :thumb:


Yet you clearly are.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

jamesmut said:


> Yet you clearly are.


iam afraid iam clearly not .......your turn.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Toto said:


> iam afraid iam clearly not .......your turn.


Ignore it :thumb:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

M4D YN said:


> Ignore it :thumb:


He's not bothering me mate I get my stuff of a mate and that's my prices if he has a problem that makes me happy :thumb: I love the fact iam getting to him.


----------



## jamesmut (Jan 5, 2008)

Toto said:


> He's not bothering me mate I get my stuff of a mate and that's my prices if he has a problem that makes me happy :thumb: I love the fact iam getting to him.


I don't have a problem with whatever price you're paying (I assure you I pay less!) I just don't approve of someone making out they're someting they're clearly not to try and win some twisted ego boost off of an Internet forum, but whatever floats your boat I guess.

Night all.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

jamesmut said:


> I don't have a problem with whatever price you're paying (I assure you I pay less!) I just don't approve of someone making out they're someting they're clearly not to try and win some twisted ego boost off of an Internet forum, but whatever floats your boat I guess.
> 
> Night all.


So what your saying is you get A/S products cheaper than me cool iam happy for you ?
So you are contradicting yourself by saying I don't get them for the prices I do get them for that you smell bu**s**t .
I think your the one trying to win some ego trip james spitting your dummy out because some one is replying to a question on a thread and you don't like it.
you also said goodnight but iam sure your waiting for my reply with baited breath so bring it on mate your the one getting upset not me.
Right james iam of the Chinese for a portion of salt and pepper chips and I only pay £1.99 that's the truth please don't tell me you get them cheaper.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Toto said:


> So what your saying is you get A/S products cheaper than me cool iam happy for you ?
> 
> So you are contradicting yourself by saying I don't get them for the prices I do get them for that you smell bu**s**t .
> .


Yeah, that's just weird.

"_its BS that you get them that cheap, oh by the way, I get them even cheaper_"

Strange ..........


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Yeah my dads bigger than your dad mentality Ahh God bless him.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i bet james does get them cheaper hes a rep and as been for a long time:thumb:


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

chrisc said:


> i bet james does get them cheaper hes a rep and as been for a long time:thumb:


Like I said good for him and a very good friend of mine owns his own franchise :thumb:


----------



## smegal (Aug 14, 2009)

chrisc said:


> i bet james does get them cheaper hes a rep and as been for a long time:thumb:


Lol. He will be getting them cheaper then.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Astonishes me the things that people argue about on here, come on lads, lets move on, please.

Andy


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Group hug....tomorrow's another day


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

How much is Topaz then???


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It seems to be around £25 for 5 litres as a single purchase, less if its part of a bigger order.

On Ebay its £11+ for 1litre. Various car detailing suppliers seem to be charging £35+ for 5 Litres.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> It seems to be around £25 for 5 litres as a single purchase, less if its part of a bigger order.
> 
> On Ebay its £11+ for 1litre. Various car detailing suppliers seem to be charging £35+ for 5 Litres.


Thank you very much, that settles it then :thumb:
5 pages


----------



## starkeey (Dec 12, 2014)

£24 inc VAT from my rep.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

£19 mate from my A/S rep but if you don't mind paying postage jamesbutt will do it cheaper as no one gets it cheaper than him :thumb::lol:


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pittsy said:


> How much is Topaz then???


£19 for me from toto who bought it from his mate who has a francise.
I know toto is good mates with his franchansee and also buys more in a month than most of us do in a couple of years so i expect the price is linked to the amount he buys and a little bit of mates rates.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I got my Topaz for free...............beat that


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ha ha, nice one. End of argument I think!!!!


----------

